# Orlando:2 bedroom condo:Christmas



## soccermom25 (Nov 16, 2015)

Looking for a 2 bedroom condo in Orlando for December 19-26th and December 26th-January 2nd.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 25, 2015)

please bump existing unfilled requests vs posting new ones..thanks!

(also in another thread someone mentioned your PM box was full, might want to delete some messages!)


----------



## bestresort (Nov 28, 2015)

*3 bedroom available for $ 700*



soccermom25 said:


> looking for a 2 bedroom condo in orlando for december 19-26th and december 26th-january 2nd.



++++++++++++++++++++++

12/12-12/19


----------



## saifqureshi (Nov 28, 2015)

Looking for a 2 bedroom condo , christmas week .. 26 to 31 st . Orlando.. Sorry wrong post , wanted as a new thread but came as reply .. Unable to delete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpellis (Nov 28, 2015)

soccermom25 said:


> Looking for a 2 bedroom condo in Orlando for December 19-26th and December 26th-January 2nd.



Are you still looking for a place for the 19-26?


----------

